# Best Puppy Gate



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

When I go back to work, I don't want to keep Deuce in his crate. Iwould like to let him stay in our large master bathroom..It has tile and he loves it! I want to get a gate that he can't jump over and that is secure and can't/won't fall on him if he pulls on it. He would be in the bathroom for 3 hours in the morning...Any suggestions?? I don't mind spending the money for a gate that is safe and secure...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I like the kind that are a clear plastic. That way they can't climb it, can't eat it, and can't get anything stuck in the little holes of the traditional gates.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I use a regular baby gate - no issues. My friend has something similar but her yorkies climb it and make their escape - you might try the gate with the poles - I don't know if maltese climb gates. 

Also, Louis might not be interested in climbing because he isn't locked up all the time either. Good luck.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> I use a regular baby gate - no issues. My friend has something similar but her yorkies climb it and make their escape - you might try the gate with the poles - I don't know if maltese climb gates.
> 
> Also, Louis might not be interested in climbing because he isn't locked up all the time either. Good luck.[/B]



Matrix has climed over his gate and I thought it was pretty high...I won't say he speaks for all maltese but if they're bored, I'm thinking they will find a way...lol


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> When I go back to work, I don't want to keep Deuce in his crate. Iwould like to let him stay in our large master bathroom..It has tile and he loves it! I want to get a gate that he can't jump over and that is secure and can't/won't fall on him if he pulls on it. He would be in the bathroom for 3 hours in the morning...Any suggestions?? I don't mind spending the money for a gate that is safe and secure...[/B]


Ollie has never been crated, only gated in the kitchen. Well, when he was a small puppy we first kept him in an x-pen in the kitchen when were weren't home and, over time, when I knew he wouldn't chew things, he "graduated" to just being gated in the kitchen. If you live near a Burlington Coat Factory store, in the baby section they have the BEST prices by far on gates. I know this from having skin kids too (who needed gates not all that long ago). I have this one for Ollie: crud, I lost the link--it's by Safety 1st and is wall mounted so you can swing it open like a gate/door instead of taking the whole thing off and on (which can be a pain). On Amazon.com it's listed for $14.99. At Burlington coat factory I believe I paid $8.99 for it. Don't spend big bucks on a gate for no reason--especially if you don't know if he will climb it or not--Ollie has never been a gate climber.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Thanks, I will check out Amazon


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah chewed through a baby gate that had the plastic grids with wood frame, so I wouldn't recommend one like that.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Belinha has this gate that I bought at Petsmart and it works really well with us. 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...035814&Ne=2


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mini chewed though this gate, 
climbed this gate, fell and broke her leg:








i'm sure you don't want that happening...









the clear ones that look like plexiglass
and the ones that only consist of verticle poles seem to be a good choice.

good luck.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> mini chewed though this gate,
> climbed this gate, fell and broke her leg:
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Carrie that was so imformative and I LOVE those babygates! WOW! I WANT I NEED!







thank you!!!!!!!! You're the bestest lol


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

If he's a jumper, make sure you get one high enough so he won't get out! I had a regular gate and my Bentley jumped over it in a matter of minutes. I needed something right away and it was at night so I used my ottoman (I'm very resourceful lol) and I put that infront of the door with a heavy chair behind it. When I stand it up on it's side it's got to be around 4 feet high, but he still jumped over it!! When I got home I couldn't find him anywhere!! I had one of those laundry hamper things that are fabric with a wooden frame and it's a bit tall, so when I started moving things around I looked in the corner and he was laying inside of the laundry hamper asleep because he couldn't get out of it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had a lot of gates over the years and this one wins hands down as far as I'm concerned. It's portability is a real plus, no marks or holes in the walls and I can use it anywhere in the house or even on trips. There is more than one size too. 

Freestanding Pet Gate - Frontgate


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't know how large your puppy is, but Coco can get through the ones with the verticle poles in them. My brother has that kind at his house, and Coco walked right through it on the sides. I can't even take my eyes off Coco in our fenced backyard. We have an iron fence with verticle poles here at the house, and she can get through those, too. Coco is 4 lbs. I think I said that she was 5 lbs, but I apparently threw in an extra pound at some point. LOL! She was weighed at the vet yesterday. So, if your baby is about that size, I would not buy the verticle one. 

Okay, I just looked at the one Brit mentioned. It has verticles which are closer together. That is not the one about which I am talking. I am speaking of the one which swings open. Those slats are further apart, and that's the kind my dog can get through.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> mini chewed though this gate,
> climbed this gate, fell and broke her leg:
> 
> 
> ...


carrie,

dueci chewed through the same gate as mini








i found him running around and howling when i came home 
this is when he was only about 5 months old 

i suggest the verticle pole ones


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I have two, both from Petsmart online and I love them both:

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...xt=gate&N=2


http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...xt=gate&N=2


----------

